
Google wants to make you feel like you're on a crowded train to up ad engagement - FlowNote
https://twitter.com/emblem21CEO/status/1161667700629917696
======
situational87
Can we pretty please stop dragging all the smartest people in from psychology,
mathematics, civil engineering, the carnival, astrobiology, submarine warfare,
neurosurgery, and gene splicing in order to increase advertising engagement
stats by another 0.1?

~~~
mc32
I hope the EU or someone else would address this invasive behavior on the part
of ad companies. You know a billboard, a TV ad, text ads, it’s all good. I
wanna buy things, I want to know about some things people sell —and people can
make a living delivering ads. Fine. But this eternal descent into insidious
psychological manipulation to get people to buy things they don’t need which
adds to planetary stress by a ‘don’t be evil’ company has got to stop.

I’m a fan of early Google. I don’t know when but they jumped the shark with
this nonsense.

------
tylerl
Oh. This is more of that project Veritas BS.

Expect every inadvisable piece of analysis or research ever downloaded by a
low-level Google sales rep to be presented as a exclusive leak of what the
company has been secretly planning.

~~~
jjulius
The instant I saw Project Veritas was attached to this I stopped reading.
Their entire track record screams, "You can't trust a single thing we say."

------
nkrisc
If the ad industry was applying this kind of emotional and psychological
manipulation in order to, I dunno, coerce people into having more sex with
them, most people would agree it's evil. But it's OK to manipulate people in
the same way if it's just to make them buy your shit?

Bunch of psychopaths.

~~~
perl4ever
If this is Veritas, I've been led to believe that epithet is an accurate
description of them.

------
anon1m0us
Anyone with me on a startup that only indexes the part of the internet Google
doesn't touch?

    
    
      No Google Adwords enabled sites
      No Google Analytics enabled sites
      No Google CDN referencing sites
      etc...
    

I don't want anything to do with them anymore at all. Ever.

Or anyone who has anything to do with them.

Can we take our internet back?

~~~
perl4ever
I was thinking about this. I'm lazy and not very talented, so is there any
decent code existing and open sourced that could be adapted to spider only
sites without advertising?

~~~
ErikAugust
Just crawl, and then disregard sites that have certain scripts present.

~~~
anon1m0us
Yeah, technically, it'd be very easy. I've written countless spiders,
crawlers, etc.

Basically, only index items where webpage.indexOf('google') < 0

------
9nGQluzmnq3M
Err, isn't the study about people in _actual_ crowded trains being more
receptive to buying stuff?

~~~
FlowNote
You'll have to review the rest of the leaked documents to see how algorithmic
discrimination methodologies are tied into this. The preceding paragraphs are
damning about intent and implication.

------
underyx
Funny, Google Maps recently started surveying me about how crowded my trains
were.

------
t0ughcritic
Can we all start saying Google Ad search now?

